# Rossman



## tim (May 26, 2000)

Thanks Rossman and the United States Postal Service,

I received the phone call from the post office on Friday around 5:15, this is after they closed, and took deliverer on two Packages of bees. 
The bees were in great shape and were very easy to install.
Thanks again.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Have used Rossman many times and have always been very happy with them.:applause:


----------



## dsquared (Mar 6, 2006)

*Fred Rossman*

If you ever get the chance to sit down with Fred Rossman and talk bees, don't miss the opportunity. I was privileged to spend an evening with him at a Virginia state beekeepers meeting a few years ago. He's a stand-up guy.


----------

